
Adolescence now lasts from 10 to 24, scientists say - lnguyen
http://www.bbc.com/news/health-42732442
======
wahern
Under the Common Law the general age of majority has been 21 since the 13th
century. Specific age limits varied much more widely according to context, but
21 was the point where you were unequivocally accountable for yourself.

Only in the past 50 years has 1) 18 become the general age of majority which
2) applies almost universally. It's ahistorical. If only our legislators
listened to their elders....

